# my new project



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am starting a new shrimp project. Here are some pics of the new arrivals
they will get brighter once they settle in.

These are Tigers that breed true blue  they don't have stripes that are visable, because they are blue instead of black....still a Tiger though and all with orange eyes. Developed in Germany.


















They won't be for sale for a while.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I am going to breed these by themselves first, then eventually I am going to cross them on my blue panda Taiwans to see what comes out of that pot! 

Should get something fancy and hopefully in blue.

I LOVE blue shrimps so when I had the chance to get these I could not resist
a friend offered them to me and I picked them up last weekend in the US.

I have both adults and juvies so hoping the females get berried fast.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice. I'd be so happy if we have supply of locally bred Royal Blue.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

*Royal Blue Tigers*

Very nice Anna. Royal Blue Tigers are one of my favourite shrimps as well. Just love the semi-transparent blue hue they give off when they are in the light. It is a shame they are not as wide spread as they really are quite the gem of the tiger family!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Pardon me while I clean up the drool .


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah they really truly sparkle with blue color. I have OEBTs too, but they don't look anywhere near these ones. I hope to get a colony going soon so I can breed enough to share.


----------

